# Would you take the risk and is it worth it?!



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

Today there is a big snow storm in NYC of 18 inches of snow and 45 MPh wind would any of you risk going out there with this kind of price surge and take the risk?







by the way yes my vehicle is all wheel drive but I'm taking a day off is it a smart move or not? Share your thoughts &#129300;


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Where I am in NJ the side roads have not even been plowed yet, and snow removal efforts to keep highways clear have seemingly failed... even with 9 and 18 plow truck crews running up and down non stop.

I don’t think those surges are that great considering the amount of snow... I would sit home... jmo


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Maybe the 20+ 
Depending on the hourly and that depends on how fast you can go
The 4.5🤣
I don’t even do bar closing for that


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Nope nope nopity nope.


----------



## freee.taxicab.tech (Feb 1, 2021)

nope
offer you $9-19 they charging rider an extra $100-200
snow days been stay online ignore and play games all day since they brogrammed fraud into the surge algo even though it was always fraud they just added to it

accept ride
text rider your website/direct contact with your normal informative text
wait till it says read or wait a minute or two ass uber sometimes will hide that info
cancel

if they really need a ride theyll contact you especially after a good 30minutes to an hour of getting cancelled on the same way lol

uber game on


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Nycmaster1997 said:


> Today there is a big snow storm in NYC of 18 inches of snow and 45 MPh wind would any of you risk going out there with this kind of price surge and take the risk?
> View attachment 558955
> by the way yes my vehicle is all wheel drive but I'm taking a day off is it a smart move or not? Share your thoughts &#129300;


um. . .. . not No
But hell to the frigging NO


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Depending on road conditions and your own skill (oh and Tyers too) there could be money to be made, but what cost if you have an accident? Deductible plus not driving for two weeks or more? Last time it snowed in Seattle Goober turned off surge in the middle of it! Went from 10X surge on XL to pings from 8 milers away at no surge and a 25 mile drive home.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Risk is an individual assessment.
What is too risky for me ... maybe not for you.
We all make our own risk vs. reward analysis.

If it's worth it TO YOU, do it.
If not ... don't.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Nycmaster1997 said:


> Today there is a big snow storm in NYC of 18 inches of snow and 45 MPh wind would any of you risk going out there with this kind of price surge and take the risk?
> View attachment 558955
> by the way yes my vehicle is all wheel drive but I'm taking a day off is it a smart move or not? Share your thoughts &#129300;


Nope


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I did take the risk and it was worth it


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Usually you can't make serious money during these big storms, as the driving is waaaay slower than normal, in order for you to get anywhere profitably......in other words, fast. 

Sure, you get a $30 trip, but it takes you three times as long to do it. This comment is based on 3 winters of Uber X driving in my experience. YMMV............

The risk is irrelevant to me. Idiots also drive in the summer time when it is dry and sunny.


----------

